# Burr Oak Live Bait Question



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be spending Memorial Day weekend at Burr Oak, and last year, I remember that the only place to buy minnows was from a guy selling them out of his garage, not far from the Kroger in (Glouster?) Is that guy still around or is there something else there now that sells them? I know there was Burr Oak Outfitters as well, but I can't remember if they simply didn't sell minnows or if they were out at the time...Anyone?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

No the Baitshop by Krogers is no longer open , only place around to get minnows is Ohio Valley in Athens or Nelsonville


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

That figures. It amazes me that a lake as big as Burr Oak doesn't have a real bait shop. I guess I'll just stock up here before I go, then. Thanks.


----------



## mbjignpig (Apr 7, 2010)

Burr Oak outfitters is still there and a good place to buy crappie minnows the last time I was there they had no bass minnows. Hope this helps you in time


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Made it home today, ended up finding minnows at Burr Oak Outfitters. For anyone else looking, I was also directed to a pay lake on Red Rock Rd, and was told they may also have minnows, but didn't stop to see, since I was already en route to Burr Oak Outfitters. Thanks for the help, everyone. 

Also, for a fishing report on Burr Oak Lake:
Bluegill: Bajillions of them. Everywhere.
Crappie: only found about 6 or so over 2 straight days of fishing, but we were also landlocked the whole time and pretty much just stuck to the marina areas.
Blue Cats: It was rumored that people were nailing them on nightcrawler, near the pulloff site beside the beach. 
Largemouth: Caught one, it was about 4" long. 

I love fishing, so the @$$-whooping the fish served us this weekend didn't really hurt all that bad, but man did we get it handed to us.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Theres No Blues in Burr Oak , But they were catching Cats by thst pull off, My Father-inlaw caught 4 from there Saturday, Biggest being 7 lbs. I was out there today for a Family Breakfast, on the way out saw a Boat with a OGF sticker on it.

Also Catfish Island doesnt have Minnows.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> *Theres No Blues in Burr Oak *, But they were catching Cats by thst pull off, My Father-inlaw caught 4 from there Saturday, Biggest being 7 lbs. I was out there today for a Family Breakfast, on the way out saw a Boat with a OGF sticker on it.
> 
> Also Catfish Island doesnt have Minnows.


That's one of my biggest pet peeves about fishing, people who can't ID their fish. Some people think every channel cat is a blue cat and every sauger is a saugeye.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ill admit I cant tell the diffrence in a Saugeye and a Sauger , thats why when I make a report I just call them Eyes!LOL


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> Ill admit I cant tell the diffrence in a Saugeye and a Sauger , thats why when I make a report I just call them Eyes!LOL


Play the percentages, call 'em all saugers and you'll be right more often!


----------

